# Princess Mia Photos Part Deux!



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Autumn Dress from GO FETCH COLLECTION- Thank you Des! You always have great designs. Mia wore your dress to my parents' home over Thanksgiving- it was a big hit!! Matching Autumn Bow by Marj, Thank you Marj!!* :smootch: 

































*
Holiday Dress from A Yuppie Puppie Holiday Collection- Made beautifully by Lacie's mom. Thank you so much Lynn, the dress is PERFECT! :wub: 
As always, matching bow by Marj. Thank you Marj!!! Mia and I are big fans!
*
















































*Mommy was trying to bribe me to take more pictures with my favorite Flossie!!!*









*<Yawn> Are we finished yet??
*

*Thanks for looking everyone!!! *:ThankYou:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is precious :wub: May, I please have her. Thank you 

She is a little doll !!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is sooooo cute, just precious!!!! Both of her dresses are just adorable!!!! Miss Mia, you are just to CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, she looks precious in all her pics. Both dresses of course are beautiful, such talented members on SM. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a little doll, just precious :wub: :wub: both dresses and bows are adorable!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone!! And yes, there are SO MANY talented people on SM..Mia and I feel very blessed to be a part of this wonderful SM family!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mia looks wonderful!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable in her little dresses and bows! The perfect model!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love her little dress. So festive! She's a doll


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: What a lovely little baby girl...She looks like the Princess of All Time in her adorable outifts!!! What a knockout!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- Princess Mia is just soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. :wub: :wub: 

Love all the pics and she looks sooooo cute in both dresses -- BUT, the last one of her yawning is truly my favorite. 

So glad the dress FINALLY is just right for her. :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Princess Mia is such a little doll baby. So adorable!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mia is just soooooooo adorable and precious! 

I love her dresses and bows ... so very beautiful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Mia :wub: is sooooo adorable,she looks gorgeous in her pretty new dresses. I love them both, but the one Lynn made is exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love both her dresses & bows. She looks adorable!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, what a pretty little princess :wub: Those dresses are just too cute!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

SUPER CUTIE PIE!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She's darling in her pretty bows and dresses! My favorite is the one of her yawning. lol :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mia is such a DELICIOUS DOLL FACE :wub: :wub: I love her frocks too , what a PERFECT model  Sarah


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Princess Mia is such a cutie!! Great job Des and Lynn on the dresses~ I love them both!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!! I just love my little fluff butt..hehe...You guys are so sweet..thanks!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mia looks beautiful!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mia is a doll! :wub: :wub: :wub: Such a little fashionista!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mia certainly is a little princess :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Mia looks adorable... :wub: :wub: ... makes me long for a little girl fluff-butt to dress up!!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Mia is adorable!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh she looks so tiny. adorable pictures. 
what a lovely little baby :wub: :wub: *


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww she is so pretty in her little dresses


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:w00t: Can she get any cuter :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Mia is a little doll face, beautiful pictures


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is too sweet for words. :wub: I love her little outfits and matching bows. :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just the cutest little poppet and the dresses are darling. Bows, as always, stunning.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am in love with a little girl named Mia. :flowers: :wub2:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Mia certainly deserves her title of princess!! She is such a doll!! Great pics for such a beauty!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well isn't Princess Mia just the cutest little doll. She looks beautiful in both dresses and her pretty bows. Such a good little model. The last one of her yawning is my favorite too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she looks soooo cute in her new outfits!!! :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Princess Mia looks fabulous! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Mia :wub: and her outfits couldn't be cuter!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Soo darling, and just the best model she can be. Thank you for sharing such cute photos with us.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Alice:

My Niece is precious! What a beautiful baby girl. :wub: I love all her dresses and she really loves the camera, Everyone did an amazing job with the dresses and matching bows. I want to hug her and kiss her all over. Miss July is a cutie!

Moxie has a major crush!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Dec 7 2008, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684726


> Mia looks adorable... :wub: :wub: ... makes me long for a little girl fluff-butt to dress up!!!![/B]


Aww..thank you! Maybe Harry can get a sister, some time in the future? hehe...  

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 7 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684958


> She is too sweet for words. :wub: I love her little outfits and matching bows. :wub:[/B]


Thank you Debbie! Your Daisy is a little princess too! :hugging: 

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 7 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684961


> She is just the cutest little poppet and the dresses are darling. Bows, as always, stunning.[/B]


Thanks Kim, I love looking at Nissa too. Nissa reminds me of Mia b/c they are around the same age!

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 7 2008, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684994


> Well isn't Princess Mia just the cutest little doll. She looks beautiful in both dresses and her pretty bows. Such a good little model. The last one of her yawning is my favorite too.[/B]


Thanks! She WAS a good model until she got really tired and didnt want to take pictures anymore..that was when I had to bribe her w/ Flossies! 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 7 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685047


> Gosh, she looks soooo cute in her new outfits!!! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Sher! Lynn, Des and Marj are so wonderful, Mia wouldnt have anything if it were not for them!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 7 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685078


> Alice:
> 
> My Niece is precious! What a beautiful baby girl. :wub: I love all her dresses and she really loves the camera, Everyone did an amazing job with the dresses and matching bows. I want to hug her and kiss her all over. Miss July is a cutie!
> 
> Moxie has a major crush![/B]


Auntie, thank you so much!! Mia does love the camera, that is true..haha..but shes also very high maintenance and only wants to take pictures- on her own terms!! :smpullhair: 
Love, Mia and I.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

She's gorgeous, and I love those dresses, I think Santa will be bringing a few new outfits here.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Mia is so delicate, tiny and sweet looking....I love her dark dark points. Veru cute dresses!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

alice, you've got a gorgeous little Diva that is stunning in anything she wears. am surprised that your folks let you take her home . . .I would snatch her in an instant :wub: she is just a darling and I can tell she loves the camera.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 8 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685547


> Mia is so delicate, tiny and sweet looking....I love her dark dark points. Veru cute dresses![/B]


Thank you! I LOVE Winnie too, her face is too precious!! :wub: 

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Dec 8 2008, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685604


> alice, you've got a gorgeous little Diva that is stunning in anything she wears. am surprised that your folks let you take her home . . .I would snatch her in an instant :wub: she is just a darling and I can tell she loves the camera.[/B]


Des, how did you guess? My mom was telling me that she wanted Mia to stay overnight...LOL.. Thank you again for your beautiful dresses!! We are now Go Fetch fans! And yes, she does love the camera..haha.. :wub:


----------



## Mom2Elmo&Sadie (Dec 9, 2008)

She's absolutely precious~ Def. a little model in those gorgeous dresses :wub:


----------

